# What's is on your to buy list



## Gizmo (10/10/13)

I am currently looking at this looks really nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (10/10/13)

my wishlist is verrrrrrrrrrry long.

i can only buy one item at a time or the wifey will murder me LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (10/10/13)

*sigh* just got a mail from fasttech that the refunding my cash as they Singapore post returned all their packages with batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (10/10/13)

eviltoy said:


> *sigh* just got a mail from fasttech that the refunding my cash as they Singapore post returned all their packages with batteries.



shyte man, thats a swak one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/10/13)

eviltoy said:


> *sigh* just got a mail from fasttech that the refunding my cash as they Singapore post returned all their packages with batteries.



Yikes - that sucks - what was in your shipment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (10/10/13)

3 k100 6 batteries a private v2 and a igo w

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/10/13)

Well if any consolation, we will be getting the k100 & k101 soon, as well as some batteries and the igo-w and igo-l (month or two)

what's a private v2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (10/10/13)

It'sa mech mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/10/13)

ok, googled an it looks really awesome - closest we are getting at the moment is the KTS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

next to buy? a small bottle of almost pure nic for the hell of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

nothing, except maybe if they made a pink itaste vv  I am happy with my little baby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/10/13)

You might like this then 

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

ooooh pretty - how big are they though, I love the size of the itaste VV I find most other Variable volatage ones too bulky for my little hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/10/13)

In response to your question:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

Not bad, will have a looksie at month end, I've already exceeded my vape budget this month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/10/13)

Yeah, sorry posting a lot tonight, my daughter is on her first date tonight and I am kinda freaking out - so forgive my eagerness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

ooooh dear! How old is she? Hope you had the shotgun ready when he picked her up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (10/10/13)

Dear lord - she is 15 and her 'date' is 19 - it is for the matric farewell and the teachers told us they would look after her - so it is a completely chaperoned thing - teachers everywhere, and he seems to be a decent kind of guy - but you know, it's my little girl and she is very innocent for a 15 year old

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

awww shame man well I'm sure you have nothing to worry about  Good to see a protective dad though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (10/10/13)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (10/10/13)

Currently in the mail from the US
100 ready wires for ithaka.
smok tech scar
AW IMR battery
100mg/ml nicotine (60ml)

From china
Rocket kayfun clone

Then end of the month I'm ordering a stack of flavors from perfumers apprentice. 
Might try my luck with some more nicotine.
will also buy a box or 2 of kanger coils from skyblue. When the real protank coils get back in stock, i will get several boxes again.


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

denizenx said:


> View attachment 23


I like it!

She got home safely - the furthest it went is holding hands


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

Derick said:


> I like it!
> 
> She got home safely - the furthest it went is holding hands


I'm still having nightmares about that future... My little girl is only 4 years old now, but she is as headstrong as a rebel teen (her mother's trait)


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

Yeah, all you can do is try and teach them right and hope they make the right decisions when the time comes


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/10/13)

Derick said:


> I like it!
> 
> She got home safely - the furthest it went is holding hands



Glad to hear


----------



## Andre (20/10/13)

Gizmo, that HH.357 will set you back at least R200 for one. They are drippers and last anything from 3 days to 3 months depending on how obsessive your maintenance is! Get an rba.

More to the point of this thread. Next on my list is another Reo and Reomizer 2. Just another unnecessary backup!


----------



## Gizmo (20/10/13)

Matthee said:


> Gizmo, that HH.357 will set you back at least R200 for one. They are drippers and last anything from 3 days to 3 months depending on how obsessive your maintenance is! Get an rba.
> 
> More to the point of this thread. Next on my list is another Reo and Reomizer 2. Just another unnecessary backup!



That's dirt cheap. What would you recommend as a good starter mechanical mod?


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (21/10/13)

Anyone odering from Fasttech via HK Post will get it transfered to iMail if the parcel is small. iMail does not have parce tracking to South Africa so this sucks.
My order was 2 SVD's only.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/13)

Gizmo said:


> That's dirt cheap. What would you recommend as a good starter mechanical mod?


 "That's dirt cheap" - are you serious? When I researched a starter mech mod I decided on the Empire KeCig K100 (around R230 before shipping and tax) with an IGO-L Rebuildable Stainless Steel Dripping Atomizer (around R80). I think dripping on a rba gives one the best possible vape. In my case, however, my Reo Grand with Reomizer 2 arrived before the K100 and Igo-l. The Reo is like dripping without the hassle. So, have not used the K100, except to taste juices. The Kamry KTS (see Skyblue Vaping stocks them) was my second choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (21/10/13)

Eciggies has 3 LavaTubes VV that have some glue smudges on them going for half price. Two black ones going at R300.00 and 1 chrome for R400.00. 
Not on their website so you will have to email Walter for info. Wifie and me have 3 of them and are happy with the performance so far.
Two gave fire button probs but got sorted by blowing them out with our vacuum cleaner exhaust. No probs since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (23/10/13)

On my wishlist is RSST, evic head, and samsung 3500 mAh bats, the ones i took from an old laptop lasts only about 3 hours...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Silver (1/12/13)

This thread has gone quite old, but i will hopefully revive it. 

On my wishlist is a good easy RBA to get myself introduced into the world of building my own coil. I also want to see what the vape is like. Longer term, i do aspire to the REO mod. 

At the moment i have enough other stuff and flavours and juices to test and play with to keep me busy for a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (1/12/13)

right on silver. i am waiting for my aga t2 from slowtech and a mech mod to put it on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

denizenx said:


> right on silver. i am waiting for my aga t2 from slowtech and a mech mod to put it on


From your posts thus far you are a tinkerer, you are going to love playing around with these toys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

